# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कैसे घटाएं तेजी से वजन :

## Krishna

अधिक वजन से छुटकारा पाना कौन नहीं चाहता |
वजन से छुटकारा पाने के लिए जरूरी नहीं कि आप डायटिंग करें। वजन घटाने के लिए आप कुछ हेल्थी टिप्स भी अपना सकते हैं जिनसे आप फिट और स्वस्थ दोनों रह सकते हैं।स्थायी वजन घटाने के लिए आपको कोई ऐसा तरीका अपनाना चाहिए जिससे आप हरदम फिट, फ्रेश रह सकें। वजन घटाने का सबसे अच्छा तरीका है कि आप अपना डायट चार्ट बनवा लें या फिर ऐसा डायट लें जो आपको वजन घटाने में मदद करें। आइए जानें तेजी से वजन घटाने के कुछ आसान टिप्स।

----------


## Krishna

.................................

----------


## Krishna

तेजी से वजन घटाने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप एक्सरसाइज शुरू कर दें। शुरूआत में चाहे आप एक्सरसाइज कम करें लेकिन बाद में इसका समय बढ़ा दें।
एक्स*रसाइज से पहले आप वॉर्मअप करना न भूलें। इसमें आप बॉडी को स्ट्रैच कर सकते हैं, जंप कर सकते हैं या फिर टहल कर सकते हैं। इससे आपकी बॉडी में गर्माहट आ जाएगी फिर आप दौड़ने-उछलने-कूदने वाली एक्सरसाइज आराम से कर पाएंगे।

----------


## Krishna

एक्सरसाइज के समय अपने साथ पानी रखें जिससे आपको जल्दी थकान न हो और आपकी सांस न फूलें।
आप सुबह उठकर प्रतिदिन खाली पेट एक गिलास गुनगुने पानी में नींबू और शहद मिलाकर पीएं।
जंकफूड और बाहर की चीजें चॉकलेट, केक, टॉफी, आइसक्रीम, कैंडी इत्यादि को बिल्कुल भी न खाएं।

----------


## Krishna

मिठाई आपकी पसंदीदा हो सकती हैं लेकिन तेजी से वजन कम करने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप मिठाई, चीनी, चीनीयुक्त  खाद्य पदार्थ और नमक को बिल्कुल भूल जाएं या इनकी मात्रा कम कर दें।
खाने में आप सब्जियों में आलू, अरबी, कचालू इत्यादि भी न खाएं और चावल भी मांड निकाल कर खाएं।

----------


## Krishna

खाना खाने से एक घंटे पहले या एक घंटे बाद ही पानी पीएं।
खाना खाने के तुंरत बाद बैठे नहीं बल्कि कुछ देर टहलें, आपने यदि खाने के वक्*त अतिरिक्*त कैलोरी खाई भी है तो टहलने से वह बर्न हो जाएगी।
खाना खत्म करने के लिए ओवर ईटिंग बिलकुल न करें।

----------


## Krishna

नाश्ता पूरा करें। यदि आप वर्किंग है तो आपको नाश्ता करना बहुत जरूरी हैं अन्यथा आपको लंच से पहले भूख लगेगी तो आप कुछ न कुछ स्नैक्स खाएं बिना अपने को रोक नहीं पाएंगे जो कि मोटापा बढ़ाने में सहायक है।
यदि आपको भूख लगे तो कुछ स्नैक्स बार-बार खाने के बजाय आप सलाद गाजर, खीरा, ककड़ी भूने चने, सलाद, मुरमुरे,  रोस्टेड स्नैक्स इत्यादि खा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

नाश्ता पूरा करें। यदि आप वर्किंग है तो आपको नाश्ता करना बहुत जरूरी हैं अन्यथा आपको लंच से पहले भूख लगेगी तो आप कुछ न कुछ स्नैक्स खाएं बिना अपने को रोक नहीं पाएंगे जो कि मोटापा बढ़ाने में सहायक है।
यदि आपको भूख लगे तो कुछ स्नैक्स बार-बार खाने के बजाय आप सलाद गाजर, खीरा, ककड़ी भूने चने, सलाद, मुरमुरे,  रोस्टेड स्नैक्स इत्यादि खा सकते हैं।
रात को सोने से कम से कम डेढ़-दो घंटे पहले खाना खाएं और खाने के बाद टहलना न भूलें।

----------


## Krishna

इन टिप्स को अपनाकर आप बिना अतिरिक्त प्रभाव के तेजी से अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं।

----------

